# Super Bowl Funnies



## Ken N Tx (Dec 29, 2014)

*Super Bowl according to a 4 year old:*
When two teams come out of their tunnels to see their shadows &  predict weather or not we will have an early spring or a long winter !


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 29, 2014)

*A man had 50 yard line tickets for the Super Bowl. 

As he sits down, a man comes down and asks if anyone is sitting in the seat next to him. 

"No," he says, "The seat is empty." 

"This is incredible," said the man. "Who in their right mind would have a seat like this for the Super Bowl, the biggest sporting event in the world, and not use it?" 

He says, "Well, actually, the seat belongs to me.  

I was supposed to come with my wife, but she passed away. 

This is the first Super bowl we haven't been to together since we got married in 1967." 

"Oh, I'm sorry to hear that. That's terrible. 

But couldn't you find someone else-a friend or relative, or even a neighbor to take the seat?". 

The man shakes his head. 

"No, they're all at the funeral."*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 29, 2014)

Q. What do you call 47 millionaires around a TV watching the Super Bowl? 
A. The Detroit Lions. 

Q. What do the Detroit Lions and Billy Graham have in common? 
A. They both can make 70,000 people stand up and yell 'Jesus Christ'. 

Q. How do you keep the Detroit Lions out of your yard? 
A. Put up a goal post. 

Q. Where do you go in Detroit in case of a tornado? 
A. To the Detroit Lions Stadium - they never have a touchdown there! 

Q. What do you call a Detroit Lion with a Super Bowl ring? 
A. A thief. 

Q. What's the difference between the Detroit Lions and a dollar bill? 
A. You can still get four quarters out of a dollar bill. 

Q. How many Detroit Lions does it take to win a Super Bowl? 
A. Nobody knows and we may never find out. 

Q. What do the Detroit Lions and a possums have in common? 
A. Both play dead at home and get killed on the road.


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 29, 2014)

Loling!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 31, 2014)




----------

